# suggest 2.1 speakers for 2k - 3k



## spikygv (Apr 11, 2008)

hello,

Could you please suggest 2.1 speakers in the price range of 2k-3k. . if possible , something better than creative inspire 2.1 .

thank you


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 11, 2008)

^^Just go for Philips MMS430 2.1 set. They boasts 50RMS of power. Extremely recommended by me over any 2.1 set.  And ohh..that concerns the price too. Else, i would've suggested for Megaworks 250D instead!  
I have MMS430 for yrs in my sound system, and they never disappoint. Plus, credits to Philips for excellent after sales services.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 11, 2008)

If you find any of these.. just grab it.

Logitech X230 - link
Altec Lansing ATP-3


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 11, 2008)

Altec Lansing ATP 3 has been discontinued... Get the Altec Lansing VS4121, its successor, instead.. Comes at around 3k.. Best in the range..


----------



## spikygv (Apr 11, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^Just go for Philips MMS430 2.1 set. They boasts 50RMS of power. Extremely recommended by me over any 2.1 set.  And ohh..that concerns the price too. Else, i would've suggested for Megaworks 250D instead!
> I have MMS430 for yrs in my sound system, and they never disappoint. Plus, credits to Philips for excellent after sales services.



sorry , i forgot to thank you back there .. 

and thnks to all . guys cud u tell the price of the speakers . . regarding 50rms power , i'm not too sure what this means .. . but i dont like loud music , most of the time i run speakers at 10% their max volume. . people in the next room wont be able to hear the song i'm listening to with all doors open . .so , i dont care much about volume.



prasad_den said:


> Altec Lansing ATP 3 has been discontinued... Get the Altec Lansing VS4121, its successor, instead.. Comes at around 3k.. Best in the range..



how does it compare with creative inspire 2.1 and logitech x230 ?

i found this : *www.behardware.com/articles/493-12/comparative-test-11-2-1-computer-speaker-systems.html

how much does creative megaworks 250D cost ?
i couldnt find a review of altec lansing vs4161 vs. creative inspire 2.1 M2600 ( the 2k bucks model ) vs. logitech x230 .. wat do u say guys ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, cutting all the tech-jags, i would just come to point.
RMS stands for "Root Mean Square". 50 RMS indicates the true power of the speaker amplifier, which is a fancy mathematical formulation for certifying  the average amount of power an amplifier can continuously produce, no matter whats ur volume level is!  Plus, the better is RMS rating, better are the speakers! Simple as it gets.  
Regarding, Inspire 2.1 or X230, trust me...i've seen them performing. They stand no where close to MMS430!!  
And yeah, ATP3 was one good set. 
Ok, Megaworks 250D is one of the finest 2.1 set i've seen these years. Just skip B&W or Sony though...
250D boasts pure 250W of power rating. And the speakers are THX certified. That means, the price tag is ofcourse high.
Last time i asked, the price was ~12k ! Anyways, the speakers are overkill for most of the setups out there. 
Ohh..i remember one more giant. Altec Lansing 621! Actually, had its Papa with me...i.e. 641 !!  Excellent set with right set of drivers. Though, the price was an overkill here as well...~7-8K ! Boasts ~113W of RMS. 
See, imo philips set has best vfm! Ok, here are some others as well...
1. Sony SRS-D211! They have 32W in total. Priced accordingly~4-4.5K ! MMS430 should be available for just 2.2-2.5K!
2. Logitech Z-4! Quite a good set, i would prefer over MMS430. Priced ~ 5-6.5K! Check the availability too.


----------



## axxo (Apr 12, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Well, cutting all the tech-jags, i would just come to point.
> RMS stands for "Root Mean Square". 50 RMS indicates the true power of the speaker amplifier, which is a fancy mathematical formulation for certifying  the average amount of power an amplifier can continuously produce, no matter whats ur volume level is!  Plus, the better is RMS rating, better are the speakers! Simple as it gets.
> Regarding, Inspire 2.1 or X230, trust me...i've seen them performing. They stand no where close to MMS430!!
> And yeah, ATP3 was one good set.
> ...



I have read in some review that states the subwoofer not that good gets only boom and not tight thump sound
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Philips_MMS_430_Speakers/551-54070-536.html


----------



## spikygv (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks guys. .
now , inspire m2600 , megaworks 250d , logitech x230 are out of my list.

which one do i get philips mms430 or altec lansing vs4161 ?
i dont care much about volume ( i use low volume all the time) , so i suppose rms power is of not much significance for me.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 13, 2008)

axxo said:


> I have read in some review that states the subwoofer not that good gets only boom and not tight thump sound
> *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Philips_MMS_430_Speakers/551-54070-536.html


Well, as i already said in my earlier posts. The woofer lacks punch during high volume levels. Plus, i am using the set everyday, so my verdict holds the value! And regarding, the boom...imo the Bass is tight and thump but not that Boomy. Look, the words actually represent the sound itself. Boom comes from the woofer with loudness and more amplification. MMS430 has quite strange power distribution to satellites and woofer. 15W,15W to 2 satellites each and mere 20W to woofer. Thats why, the satellites sound aesthetically beautiful and way more sharper and clearer than VS4121 at any volume levels! And thus complements to woofer sound well. However, during volume levels more than 75%, woofer lacks depth. Though, that is perfectly ok with so much more already in hand. Isnt it? Hey..did i mention the stylish looks of MMS430?  

@sagar,
I think, u should've made ur choice by now.  Oh ohh..again RMS. I already explained, RMS is the continuous power from amplifier. More the RMS, better the sound. Doesnt matter at what volume level! 
Plus, definitely look at the brighter side bro...


----------



## spikygv (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks a lot. got the point . philips mms430 is better than lansing vs4161. 

Can i get good 4.1 speakers for a max of 3k ? 

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Philips_MMS_430_Speakers/551-54070-536.html

how is artis s700 , inspire 4.1 M4400 ?
thanks.


----------



## adimax24 (Apr 13, 2008)

i am planning to buy a gud 2.1 pc speaker system for my laptop to be used in my hostel room. i generally hear to rock/metal genres and blues... i rarely see dvd movies and play games.... i currently use a creative sbs 2.1 370... its not very satisfying... my budget is around 5k.... i have been doing some research on the net and have shortlisted some of the speakers...

1. altec lansing fx4021
2. altec lansing fx6021
3. logitech z-2300
4. logitech z-4
5. creative i-trigue 3600/3800

help me choose between them....


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 13, 2008)

sagargv said:


> Can i get good 4.1 speakers for a max of 3k ?


Well, may be Inspire M4400 could fit in after spending few more. To tell u truly, not worth the money. Let me share u a trick. If u've 6 channel sound card, then there is a way u can actually make 6 channel connection by spending less. 
Let me tell u what i did. I bought Pulse 424 2.1 in the beginning. After few days, got HCL v600 high power standalone 2.0 set for exaclty 600 bucks! I already had, JBL Pro 2.0 set from my compaq presario 4160! Pretty old. But hey, its JBL. They still sound awesome. Ok, i simply connected Pulse 2.1 as front speakers, HCL ones as rear and JBL set as Centre/LFE. I disconnected the other jbl speaker, to avoid trouble with poor lfe reproduction. Few more adjustments and got the sweet spot! This was my first ever setup in 2002! To tell u frankly, i was amazed by the sound. The speakers require good placing. Though, ofcourse not true 5.1, as LFE was missing as so was the true 6 channel amplifier. But what the heck, i set up that within 3K bucks. Trust me the effort was worth it. Plus, gave me a chance to utilize other good for nothing speakers as well. I liked the later idea very much. My JBL and Hcl sets atleast got some use then.
See, i dont know, why i write all this. Its just, i wanted to share this with u. All in all, em saying is that go for a full fledged 6 channel sound system, if u can. If u cant, try experimenting with what u have. Coz, spending that little for 5.1 set isnt worth.



sagargv said:


> how is artis s700 , inspire 4.1 M4400 ?
> thanks.


Well, Artis S700 is anyday better than M4400. But, i suggest u to wait for sometime and then invest in something better. 

@adimax,
Both Z2300 and Z4 from Logitech are nice! Choose anyone of them. With less price ofcourse..!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for sharing that info . . i'm not much into music . i'm quite happy with 2.1 . i was just wondering if i can get something better in 4.1 . apparently not. .ok , i'll settle for 2.1 , its more than enough for me. 

i thought artis s700 is 2.1 ? how does it compare with mms 430 and lansing atp3 ?

thanks again


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 13, 2008)

Get an ATP3 or (if you don't get it), its successor VS4121. There's no better speaker than those in that budget.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 13, 2008)

and how is creative t2900 ? between atp3 and vs4121 which is better ?(by some chance , i find both )
and could u please tell the price of atp3 and vs4121


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 14, 2008)

yes, Artis S700 is 2.1 set. See, M4400 is just an entry level   4.1 system. IMO, most of the 4.1 sets arent worth the money, except Altec Lansing 641 ! Bang for bucks for that system. Anything else and u are wasting ur time and money! 
Well as for comparison,u now know the most basic funda! 
Simply compare them with their RMS ratings. MMS430 is a clear shot winner. Coming to high range reproduction, MMS430 is simply best. Better than many typical 5.1 system satellites. Artis S700 and ATP3 doesnt stand chance there. Ok, coming to bass loudness and thumping..ATP3 is quite good due to clever designing of woofer. The outlet is pointed downwards, hence thump is reproduced accurately than others. Coming to loudness both S700 and MMS430 are good! And lastly, considering the company tag, services...MMS430 simply wins. 
Creative T2900's designing is appealing indeed as derived well from the daddy T7700! The only thing, i found good in the set is its price! Coming to sound...just ok for the price.
ATP3 is still better. Regarding price i think they are ~3-3.5K


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2008)

When mayanksharma speaks sound, he means it and he means it well.  There's always his audio system to ask about if you are still not convinced.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 14, 2008)

ok. thanks.


----------



## adimax24 (Apr 15, 2008)

*@mayank*:
thanx for the info... the current issue of digit - april 08 carried out a speakers survey.. which rated altec lansing fx4021 very high in the 2.1 category...  z-2300 happens to be the international bestseller 2.1 (source:amazon.com) and z-4 is also rated well in most of the places..  and altec lansing fx 6021 has got amzing design and higher rms value than fx 4021.... this all adds to the confusion...

and gimme some tips on how to actually test a speakers system when shopping them in stores...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2008)

for under 3k, you can't go for Logitech Z series or high end 2.1

Better get yourself Philips MMS 430 or ATP3. If these are not available, get Logitech X-230.


----------



## adimax24 (Apr 15, 2008)

desiibond said:


> for under 3k, you can't go for Logitech Z series or high end 2.1
> 
> Better get yourself Philips MMS 430 or ATP3. If these are not available, get Logitech X-230.




my budget is around 5-6k... i posted in this thread coz i found it active and thus more chances of geting a quick reply  
what do i get in such a case???


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2008)

Check if you can get Altec Lansing MX5021. Those are THX certified. Very rare to find but really good speakers.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 16, 2008)

yep..MX5021 are nice. Though, i found them more music oriented. Though that is ofcourse, as they are 2.1 !  
Coming to point, the sound is crisp and clear and bass has right thump and response. However, during loud volume levels, the bass lacks depth at all. Thats acceptable..i say! 
Ok, u want an alternative? Look for JBL CreaturesII ! 
I've listened them in action. As Unique as they look, their sound is much appealing!!


----------



## adimax24 (Apr 17, 2008)

@aadipa, mayank:
thanx for the advice guys... ll go hunting for mx5021 as soon as i get my first pay-check early next month


----------

